

The Story of Sweet 16 - bootload
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SWEET16

======
bootload
When I see a story on sweet16, I think of 1 point by Woz's byte-code
interpreter for 16bit calculations on Apple][ 8bit 6502, not Mr. Gruber. [0]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9351060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9351060)

~~~
duncan_bayne
I actually upvoted it on that assumption :-)

It's kinda sad that something like this only gets a couple of votes, while
everyone is raving about the latest Apple products ... this is where the heart
of Apple is, or at least used to be.

I do wonder what Apple might have been, had Jobs had someone like Woz in
senior management to push hacker culture at Apple.

~~~
bootload
_" I do wonder what Apple might have been, had Jobs had someone like Woz in
senior management to push hacker culture at Apple."_

It was quite noticeable as Apple moved from the ][e to the ][c, no slots. With
the ][e I added an 80 column card to increase the usable screen space. The ][c
was a closed box. The change from open Apple to closed Apple happened very
early.

